
Internet to be lowercase in New York Times and Associated Press - peterkshultz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/25/business/media/internet-to-be-lowercase-in-new-york-times-and-associated-press.html
======
ghshephard
As early as 1990, I recall the guidance on capitalization being, if you are
referring to internet as a class of internetwork, (possibly an internal
network) then you use the lower case. If you are referring to Internet as
_the_ Internet (that is, the world wide network, globally routable, connecting
all sites) you use the capital letter. The difference is between the noun,
internet, and one particular internetwork, the Internet.

In the last 25 years or so, the concept of an internet has basically
disappeared (for the most part, maybe we just call it a LAN/WAN now), while
the Internet (soon, according to NYT and AP, internet) is all that people mean
when they refer to internet now. Which I guess is how language evolves.

------
sintaxi
This makes sense. The "internet" belongs alongside air, water, electricity
etc. It's now a ubiquitous part of this world and in my books everyone has the
right to access it without censorship or surveillance.

------
payne92
One Internet, one Earth. Proper nouns, all capitalized.

~~~
paulddraper
And one Universe.

\---

When television first came out, it was capitalized. If you think the internet
is a medium, it makes me sense lowercase.

------
MichaelGG
Guess I'm old. I've always capitalized it and generally never seen informed
people using lowercase. And that's ignoring the public Internet versus any
internet.

~~~
emddudley
Have you ever used the term 'internet' to refer to networks other than the
main worldwide network? I never have, so lower-casing it seems pretty
reasonable to me, based on my current use of the term.

------
CM30
Maybe now the iOS spellchecker might do the same thing.

------
kevin_thibedeau
> "It will probably take a while to get shift-I out of our muscle memory."

If only there was technology to flag potential spelling errors in the editor
along with all of the other automated style rules used by the industry.

------
sverige
But the Hindernet will still be capitalized.

